# how long does hay last?



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2007)

i bought a 9 lb bag of Oxbow timothy hay from the store and i was wondering if it ever goes bad? i couldnt pass it up it was 19.99 for that or i could have paid for something 1/4 of the size for 12.00, i did the math and it was simple get the bigger one,l ol. but i was wondering how long it will last, it still smells fresh, but i guess iw as thinking that i would go through it alot faster then i have. TIA


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2007)

Hay can go bad, it can go mouldy if it gets damp or is in the wrong sort of bg/container (it needs to be in something it can 'breathe' in).

But if it worsk out cheaper, then use as much as you can do, and if it goes off, then bin it, but you will probably get your monies worth out of it


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2007)

i still have it in the bag that it came from, with holes in it and the top is open, so i am hoping that will keep it air and fresh


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 17, 2007)

A bale of hay lasts me one year , I store it in cardboard boxes in a huge cupboard we have over the hot water cylinder. It remains sweet smelling and clean and dry. But in saying that our hays are more straw like than yours and browner. I feed fresh grass to make up for that as well as the hay.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2007)

ooohhhh minilop i am all around farms where i am and i was wondering what kind of hay that is. i mean i know there are all different kinds of hay but just regular hay, straw lookin hay, is that ok for rabbits? i could get that really cheap, in the darkness of night, lol :shock: just kidding i would go to the farmer and purchase it.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine lasts about six months, but only because it gets completely consumed during that time (and that's a 120lb bale!). Otherwise, it would last over a year, for sure.

Just go to the farmer/tack & feed place, and ask them for bales of Timothy hay. They'll direct you to the right thing. And you'll LOVE how sweet it'll make your home smell!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Any grass hay is fine. If it's called "mixed grass" ask if there is much alfalfa in it, because there often is. I was lucky to find a farmer who sells mixed grass that has no alfalfa in it and he also sells timothy. Plus I snagged some bluegrass (my buns' favorite part of the mixed grass bales) from my in-laws who grow hay for their buffalo.

I usually have multiple bales of different types around at a time and I go through one every two months or so depending. It should last a year of so if it's stored properly. It should not be in an airtight container. If it's going to take a long time to use it, take it out of the plastic bag and put it in a cardboard box. It will help prevent mold. You can also put it in a plastic bin with no top on it.

Edit: You can also check for hay listings in your area on some websites. I have a couple on the Hay thread in Bunny 101:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12059&forum_id=17

I'm all about the farmer hay.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, I should probably include how I store our hay:







We're now down to buying another bale...the hay you see there is almost completely consumed.  That's mostly because SweetPea has been WOLFING since coming home with us that it disappeared so quickly. Hey, I don't mind...eat up, little one!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you i am going to look at the listings to see what i can find. I am also going to see where the people with farm animals around here get there hay from, maybe someone on my road will sell it to me. So far the prices i have seen are 3.50 for a bale of hay weighing 55-60 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: how awesome would that be,as long as that is not per pound, lol. 



Just think if i got all that hay i might have to get ,................i dont know,...............

more bunnies maybe, lol. I never knew that the hay i am seeing getting cut around here was actually possibly timothy hay, i thought that it was something that was special for small animals. lol


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

The price you found is more than likely the price for the whole thing, and not per lb.

I pay $20 for the 120lb bale from the place near me.  And that's a California price, which is usually more than the rest of the country.

:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Some people grow timothy for horses. But like I said, it can be any type of grass as long as there isn't much alfalfa or clover in it. It's actually healthy to feed a variety if it's possible, which is why I really like the mixed grass bales.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 20, 2007)

I pay $6.50 for a bale and they usually weight about 50lb we have lots of farms where I am and I usually get timothy/grass mix one bale lasts me about a month.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2007)

Properly stored hay can be kept for a year.

Pam


----------

